# Another Happy Owner Of An Orange Ocean Master



## pcichosz (Jan 12, 2006)

Ordered last Thursday in the evening, arrived yesterday (on Monday). Couldn't be happier, tempted to get another one







. Many thanks to Roy.



Best wishes,

Pawel


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

I like these too. Seriously tempted but just not sure about the manual wind or the sub second dial.

I guess I just like the color. Maybe I'll go for the ID3077 in orange instead. If I could get it with a 12 hour bezel it would be my next purchase.

Martin


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

I think the true test of how much you like the Oceanmaster is the morning after it has tick TiCk TICKED all night on your bedside table...

I love the sound of that Unitas, but I do keep mine in a drawer in the spare room overnight


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice watch


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

nickk said:


> I think the true test of how much you like the Oceanmaster is the morning after it has tick TiCk TICKED all night on your bedside table...
> 
> I love the sound of that Unitas, but I do keep mine in a drawer in the spare room overnight


The Oceanmaster has a very flat back. The sound resonates really well if you lay it on a wooden surface...










On a Les Paul it really rocks.



> I like these too. Seriously tempted but just not sure about the manual wind or the sub second dial.


The sub seconds dial is nicely understated. Maybe the second hand is a bit skinny.

Manual winds are my favourites. The 6497 movement makes a lovely ratcheting noise as you wind it.


----------

